
Honesty Is The Best Policy - terpua
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/07/honesty-is-the.html
======
j2d2
Steve is free to do what he wants. Owning apple shares is not a good enough
reason to expect someone to give up their privacy.

------
fallentimes
"I'm personally with Joe on this one. Steve Jobs is an arrogant fuck who
thinks he's above the law."

"So honesty is the best policy. And calling influential reporters 'slime
buckets' should be avoided as well."

Does not compute.

------
brianlash
Fred's off.

Steve has been the subject of accusations that have crippled his company's
stock this past month. Fred Wilson -- another fiery character -- would have
shot back with the same passion.

For the record Jobs has publicly stated that he's fine; we know there were
minor complications in a recent surgery, but that the rough patch is behind
him. Fred can have his doubts about that story, but that disbelief doesn't
make it a lie.

Til we know with any measure of certainty that Steve has side-stepped the
topic of a major health issue, honesty's got nothing to do with it.

